# Single Speed Crankset Size?



## Your Bike Sucks (May 20, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm building up a Single Speed Surly XS 1x1 for my daughter, and have been shopping for a SS crankset.

I run 180mm crank arms on my bike, but I'm 6'1".

What size crank arms are some of you single speedin' girls running? I've been shopping for 170mm cranks, but wanted a little feedback before I pulled the trigger.

I imagine she'll be about 5'4" ish when she's fully grown (that's a WAG, as she's only 4'5" at the moment...she's only 8...and I already know...this bike will probably be a paper weight for a bit ).


----------



## zed42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm 5'3" and I run 175mm cranks as well. Mostly because they came on the bike and they seem to work ok. I run 170mm on my road bike, and used to use the same on my geared mtb, but I think the extra leverage of the longer cranks is handy on the ss.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Another vote for 175. I found the extra leverage on a SS important when compared to 170s.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I agree 175mm is your best bet. I find that I get alot more rock strikes on my SS because of the lower BB. 175 is a good balance between leverage and clearance. I modified a set of xtr m-960 cranks for my SS. 490 grams.


----------



## Your Bike Sucks (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies...glad I didn't order a 160mm :eekster:.

Raceface 175's on the way .

BTW, those are some pretty XTR's you got there :thumbsup:.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I'm 5'4" on a tall day and I use 170 cranks on the singlespeed.


----------

